

What kind of hard drive is inside a Western Digital external product? - songgao
http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1704/p/228%2C260%2C318/session/L3RpbWUvMTM3NzcxODU0OS9zaWQvOXZtNmlXeWw%3D

======
lutusp
That's not what the linked article says. They won't commit themselves to a
specific drive model in a given USB enclosure, that's the only reason for not
specifying a speed.

~~~
ja27
I guess the link title here changed?

~~~
lutusp
Yes, it has.

------
prodigal_erik
It'd be better to have an actual measure of the unbuffered read rate after a
seek. That's pretty much all the spin rate is good for, unless you're worried
about its angular momentum or something.

